# What kind of box in the slab?



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

What is your method for outlets in the slab? Usually we just tape up a 4square and add an extension ring to it and have never had a problem. We have been awarded some dental offices and all the chairs need power to them and of course it's in a slab and has to be redundantly grounded so no PVC. What is everyone else doing? Is what I have been doing against code(I haven't had a issue yet win it).


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

they have special boxes made for the slab. they have 2 spaces usually one for power and the other for data. its basically just a regular box with a couple KOs and the PVC goes right inside. 

http://www.hubbell-wiring.com/press/pdfs/WLBD002.pdf


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I've seen Carlon blue boxes often used for this application.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I've seen Carlon blue boxes often used for this application.


i seen ones for regular floors in houses, are they rated to be put in concrete?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i seen ones for regular floors in houses, are they rated to be put in concrete?


What the hell? It's Carlon!!!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Scantone said:


> What is your method for outlets in the slab? Usually we just tape up a 4square and add an extension ring to it and have never had a problem.


I can't believe that passed inspection.




> 314.27(C) Floor Boxes. Boxes listed specifically for this application
> shall be used for receptacles located in the floor.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you leave the box low enough, the concrete will completely cover it up. This way, you can do whatever you want because if you can't see it, the NEC does not apply. Even if you can see it when you leave, and you know the concrete crew will bury it.... it's legal. So use whatever method & box you want to since it's buried right next to the NEC. :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> What the hell? It's Carlon!!!!


i love those carlon floor boxes. the secret is to make sure the hole is cut out perfect or else the brass cover is a bitch to put on


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

I can see we have a bunch of wise asses today. Again it's a dental office so you cannot use plastic for this application.


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I can't believe that passed inspection.


I always knew it wasent the best way but when it's done it seems the best way. Once the concrete is poured cut the duck tape off slap in your outlet and a flap cover with the seal on it and it's good to go. There not exposed either they are usually under a cover by the foot rest


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i love those carlon floor boxes. the secret is to make sure the hole is cut out perfect or else the brass cover is a bitch to put on


The way I see it Carlon is hack material. A carpenter who can't cutout for the box correctly is what I would expect on a job where everything is Carlon blue. Cheap is cheap.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Scantone said:


> I always knew it wasent the best way but when it's done it seems the best way. Once the concrete is poured cut the duck tape off slap in your outlet and a flap cover with the seal on it and it's good to go. There not exposed either they are usually under a cover by the foot rest


Regardless of how well you think it works it is a violation if the box contains receptacles.

What works really well is a box made for cement floors and listed as a floor box.

http://www.hubbell-wiring.com/press/pdfs/H5189.pdf


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> The way I see it Carlon is hack material. A carpenter who can't cutout for the box correctly is what I would expect on a job where everything is Carlon blue. Cheap is cheap.


those carlon boxes are awesome. they are fire rated and cheap. whats wrong with that


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I use these one side for power the other for data you can get them in single gang also.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> The way I see it Carlon is hack material. A carpenter who can't cutout for the box correctly is what I would expect on a job where everything is Carlon blue. Cheap is cheap.


Almost all the PVC conduit we install is Carlon.

Almost all the PVC J-boxes we use are Carlon.

You really need to get some help for this 'Carlonphobia' you have. 

:laughing:


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I've done at least a dozen dentist offices, and I've never seen a dental chair yet where you can not just surface mount the box. 

Get with the dental equipment supplier before you do your slab. He should have templates for the openings, and can probably let you know how others have mounted their boxes.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Lew electric has a great many floor boxes for concrete and all.

I have used these often 










or these for retro, etc.


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

MarkyMark said:


> I've done at least a dozen dentist offices, and I've never seen a dental chair yet where you can not just surface mount the box.
> 
> Get with the dental equipment supplier before you do your slab. He should have templates for the openings, and can probably let you know how others have mounted their boxes.


Most of the chairs yes a standard 4 square. It's the surgery chairs with this dental outfit that only needs a plug underneath so there's no gas water vac. Just a lone plug and they dont want to see the box because there's no cover like the standard chairs. They have to make things difficult


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Lew electric has a great many floor boxes for concrete and all.
> 
> I have used these often
> 
> or these for retro, etc.


Has to be metal or that's what I would go with.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Lew electric has a great many floor boxes for concrete and all.
> 
> I have used these often



Those are great, we use a ton of similar products, but as noted PVC is no good for dentist office.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Those are great, we use a ton of similar products, but as noted PVC is no good for dentist office.


Yeah that's why I showed the others. So why is PVC a problem in the slab?


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

MarkyMark said:


> I've done at least a dozen dentist offices, and I've never seen a dental chair yet where you can not just surface mount the box.
> 
> Get with the dental equipment supplier before you do your slab. He should have templates for the openings, and can probably let you know how others have mounted their boxes.


Also this is the 4th with these guys and now they want to change it up like it's just so easy!


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

Dental chairs need to have a redundant ground. So we have to use imc out to the chair locations and we can change over to emt in the walls. Pain in the butt


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Scantone said:


> Dental chairs need to have a redundant ground. So we have to use imc out to the chair locations and we can change over to emt in the walls. Pain in the butt


Yes, I forgot the redundant ground. I haven't done a dental office in almost 40 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scantone (Mar 30, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes, I forgot the redundant ground. I haven't done a dental office in almost 40 years. :thumbsup:


Lucky you! Seems that's all that's been coming across my desk to bid on lately. Guess it's not so bad pays well and most of them are in existing tenant spaces so we can crank the AC up.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Almost all the PVC conduit we install is Carlon.
> 
> Almost all the PVC J-boxes we use are Carlon.
> 
> ...


Carlonphobia lmao!!!'


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

At my company once you do one dental office, they want you to do all of them....for life. We a guy that get all the gas stations, and another guy that gets fast food joints, and so on. I was the lucky guy that gets all the dental and medical offices. I have used several different types of floor boxes in the slab. Lately the receptacles for the chairs have been under the chairs, so we left the threads of the IMC conduit above slab and surface mounted our boxes. That is with Sullivan-Shein and Benco Dental. Other dental reps. still put the receptacle in front of their chairs.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> The way I see it Carlon is hack material.


Youve got issues buddy...


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Almost all the PVC conduit we install is Carlon. ...


Around here Carlon PVC is a lot more expensive than generic PVC. You will get the generic PVC unless you tell the supply house that you want the Carlon. 
The last time I looked the Carlon was more than double the cost of the generic.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Around here Carlon PVC is a lot more expensive than generic PVC. You will get the generic PVC unless you tell the supply house that you want the Carlon.
> The last time I looked the Carlon was more than double the cost of the generic.


FWIW when Carlon was purchased by T&B they spun off the conduit division. It's now called Prime Conduit.


----------

